# Playoff Game #3 | Cavs @ Wizards | 4/28/2006



## remy23

_*Game 3*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(1-1) @* *Washington Wizards** (1-1)*

_*Friday, April 28, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Verizon Center*, Washington, D.C.

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*



*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland must take better care of the ball after essentially tossing a game away with bad passes. Sometimes the Cavs were trying to force passes that weren’t there. It’s better to take a bad shot and at least get a shot off for a possession, than to toss the ball away and not even get a shot at the basket.

*•* Marshall and Murray need to rebound after a sub par game. If neither can help spread the floor for LeBron, Coach Brown needs to bring Damon Jones into the game sooner. Hopefully Varejao can get more minutes and have a strong game as well. 

*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* Keep the same game plan from the last game to make LeBron a jump shooter. Grab the long rebounds caused from forcing Cleveland to play a perimeter offense and run.

*•* Encourage Cleveland to run and trade baskets, while the big three finds their groove. If Arenas can penetrate, Butler knock down jumpers and Jamison nail teardrops and floaters, the Wizards will continue to roll offensively. Go for a high scoring game.

*OVERVIEW*

There is a saying that the playoffs don’t officially begin until you lose a home game. If that’s the case, consider Cleveland in deep now. To combat the Wizards' trio, LeBron is going to need two other guys to have big games. Perhaps Gooden will continue where he left off, or maybe Zydrunas will bounce back from a game in which he fully didn’t settle down in. With the Cavaliers, losing can be a prelude to longer streaks, where the roller coaster of despair, inconsistency and anger rolls on and on, as a road that winds forever. Was the second game merely a momentary slip, or a precursor of dreadful things to come?

LeBron James has shown an ability to rebound after sub par games but he alone cannot win this game. Unlike the Wizards who have a trio that can generally be penciled in every game to contribute, Cleveland's trio changes every game. Who will be the heroes this time?


----------



## futuristxen

I'm interested to see the Cavs competitive response after tonight's game. After the loss apparently many of the Wizards players were talking garbage and mocking the Cavs players. In particular Caron Butler who was mocking Lebron.

I expect Z and Lebron to both come out a lot more aggressive in game 3. I don't know why Lebron played game 2 like he did, but the way the Wizards played him, he should have been going to the basket everytime and getting layups.

Also I thought Anderson never really got going tonight. Pretty much unless your name is Drew Gooden or Larry Hughes, you don't have a lot to be proud of from tonight.

Right now the series is tied 1-1, but if the Cavs win game 3, then that puts them right back in the driver seat.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What I think happened with Lebron was once the Wiz backed off him early, and he missed some jumpers, he started forcing the drive and getting hit with offensive fouls. It kind of compounded into him avoiding charges with scoop shots and off balance layups and runners.

What I still don't understand is what happened to his decision making passing the ball. It's like he completely lost confidence in his handle and sharpness reading the defense - i've never seen that before with Lebron. We can't have that again or we are screwed, HE IS the offense. He was even making mistakes in transition, THAT NEVER HAPPENS. 

The gameplan I feel was fine, the defensive matchups are fine.


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> I'm interested to see the Cavs competitive response after tonight's game. After the loss apparently many of the Wizards players were talking garbage and mocking the Cavs players. In particular Caron Butler who was mocking Lebron.


If I were coach, I'd make LeBron watch the tape of that before coming out on the court. Force LeBron to watch the mockery, then have James play pissed from the opening tap. Turn the situation into a motivational tool, a positive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Show him a tape of Butler mocking him, and a boxscore. That should be all he needs.


----------



## Morongk22

Well Friday's game will give Lebron the chance to prove that he is for real come playoff and crunch time. The way this team has been up and down I wouldnt be suprised if Game 3 will decide who wins this series

On a side note I am still suprised Damon hasnt gotten any PT, he shoots somewhere around 40% from behind the line in the playoffs and he was on a tear the last month of the season, Flip is struggling thus far maybe its time for an adjustment.


----------



## One on One

Just a note, but it is the Verizon Center now. We have switched phone companies.


----------



## remy23

Thanks for the info; changed it.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

Should be an interesting game. Washington was 27-14 at home this year and should take this next game just because Butler and Jamison play so much better at home apposed to on the road.

Hughes is the guy that needs to step up for you cavs fans...Lebron needs someone to take the pressure off him. Insert Mike James next year...would be nice for you guys.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 4/26/2006 | Have faith in Cavs, James for Game 3*












> *Have faith in Cavs, James for Game 3*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Cavaliers fans, no reason to panic.
> 
> You've just been re-introduced to the playoffs.
> 
> As you stare at the box score of the Cavs' 89-84 loss to the Washington Wizards on Tuesday night at Quicken Loans Arena, ask yourself a few questions.
> 
> Have you seen LeBron James more confused, more frustrated in a big game?
> 
> Before answering that question, just remember that just as easily as the Cavs lost this Game 2 of the best-of-seven first-round series, they can win Game 3 on Friday night in Washington.
> 
> Because of James, the Cavaliers can do that.
> 
> How many times have we seen James at his best after a game where he was at a low point?
> 
> This was the kind of game after which James will bite those fingernails down to his knuckles. He also had a statistical shocker -- 26 points, nine rebounds and, yes, 10 turnovers.
> 
> Even more disturbing was James having only two assists, shooting a rim-bending 7-of-25 and missing a wide-open two-handed reverse slam.
> 
> James stared at the rim as if someone had moved it as he soared to slam.
> 
> He then looked at the floor, as if something was wrong with his shoes.
> 
> He shook his head, probably trying to remember when was the last time something like that happened.
> 
> Probably in the third grade for this basketball prodigy.
> 
> That's right, James missed an uncontested dunk.
> 
> That's right, 10 turnovers to two assists.
> 
> That's right, 28 percent shooting from the field.
> 
> Actually, none of that is right if you know James.
> 
> This is not meant to put down the Cavs' 21-year-old star. It is simply to point out that he had a miserable performance, especially coming off Game 1.
> 
> He had 32 points, 11 assists and 11 rebounds in the Cavs' impressive 97-86 victory in the series opener Saturday.
> 
> And the Cavs nearly won, anyway.
> 
> The problem wasn't just James.
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas seemed like a man lost in an airport, unsure of where to stand in line, where to find his luggage, how to flag down a cab.
> 
> In 30 minutes, the 7-foot-3 center had only nine points (3-of-13 shooting), with seven rebounds.
> 
> And the Cavs' reserves who were so effective in Game 1?
> 
> Give them five points, 2-of-11 shooting in 51 invisible minutes. Anderson Varejao had more fouls (four) than rebounds (three).
> 
> The only Cavalier who really distinguished himself was the relentless Drew Gooden, who had 24 points, 16 rebounds and missed only one shot.
> 
> Washington's Big Three of Caron Butler (21 points), Antawn Jamison (21 points) and Gilbert Arenas (30 points) all had good games.
> 
> There are reasons that emphasis is given to a team having the homecourt advantage, which the Cavs do in this series. That's because in any series, if each team wins a road game, that sets up a Game 7 -- and the home court really counts.
> 
> There's something else for Cavs fans to realize.
> 
> They've never had a superstar like James in the playoffs. Just as Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson and other greats have been able to neutralize much of the homecourt impact for the opposition, James can do the same in Washington this weekend.
> 
> It's just human nature in the NBA, but stars often receive favorable treatment from officials regardless of where they play. James also can silence an opposing crowd with a dunk, a pass, a slice-and-dice drive.
> 
> James is a bright player. He'll look at the game tapes. He'll study what the Wizards did to defend him -- which was basic double teams, nothing especially complicated.
> 
> What the Cavs need to do is find a way for James and his teammates to get the ball to Ilgauskas near the basket. They need to play with the same defensive determination that they showed in Game 1.
> 
> What was this game?
> 
> Just one loss, nothing more.
> 
> Except perhaps a chance for James and his teammates to grow a little more.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

You can look at this one of two ways. 

1) This could be a typical Cleveland (Cavs,Indians,Browns) like heartbreaking series. And the Wiz have finally found a way to defend Lebron James, were on the road, and Zydrunas is no where to be found.


2)This was just a horrible game by Lebron, it happens to the best. He was tired down the stretch, which is probably why he was missing the easy layups around the rim that he was finishing in the 1st quarter. And this Drew Gooden is the same gooden we have had all year just Mike Brown is letting him play 43 minutes instead of 27 minutes he was giving him in the regular season giving way to Marshall.




P.S
I suspect a hard foul to be coming from AV to anyone of the Wizards starting 5. And I am guessing the league will be waiting for this. (aka the Pistons game)


----------



## remy23

I would be pleased if Zydrunas joins AV in getting more physical and stepping up the lumber. Even if the league is waiting, you can't let yourself be punked out in the playoffs. Cleveland has to respond.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

We have to win game 3 here, its not a must win, but its the closest thing too it. I dont want us to be down 2-1 on the road, listen too Bill Walton and the crew I just might toss something threw the TV.


----------



## Cap

Don't have any clue what to expect in this game. Could be another one of those great bounce-back nights for LeBron, but an utter stinker from the rest of the crew. After all, this is a road game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is certainly a must-win game. We can't afford pyschologically to go down 2-1. It would almost be a certainty that we'd be coming back to CLE 3-1, prob win that game and end up losing in 6. 

If we get game 3 I think the series is ours.


----------



## Pioneer10

Don't know about this one. Frankly we still look like the more talented team as I think we gave the game away more then the Wizards outplayed us. That being said we suck on the road so we'll see.


----------



## Pioneer10

One thing I would consider doing is going to a big perimeter lineup of Newble, Hughes, and Lebron. Butler went off on Snow and Arenas off on Flip. I would like to see Newble on Butler, Hughes on Arenas, and Lebron on Jamison


----------



## hendrix2430

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is certainly a must-win game. We can't afford pyschologically to go down 2-1. It would almost be a certainty that we'd be coming back to CLE 3-1, prob win that game and end up losing in 6.
> 
> If we get game 3 I think the series is ours.


My sentiments exactly. 

BUT, look at it this way: dropping game 3, and WINNING game 4 would give us back our home court, and give us momentum towards winning game 5...then finish out the series by winning either game 6 or 7.

We have to win at least 1 of the next two. This is obvious. But game 3 is crucial, and like BB said the series I feel would be ours.


----------



## hendrix2430

Pioneer10 said:


> Don't know about this one. Frankly we still look like the more talented team as I think we gave the game away more then the Wizards outplayed us. That being said we suck on the road so we'll see.


This series can really go either way, which is a scary thought. I would hate for a 50-32 team (w/ home court!) to lose to a 42-40 team...and the "experience" argument just goes so far IMO...We can't let a team like the Wiz steal a game in our own house like that. 

The Wiz simply are the "worst" team we could have faced in this 1st round...we just don't matchup well with them, and frankly, they are well coached. Eddie Jordan deserves some props.

Also, I agree that we gave away that game...as opoosed to them winning it. I find it amusing that we almost won, but played like absolute ****. It says a lot about the potential for this team if the easy layups go in, and stupid TOs are avoided. I mean, the team played so careless when they had that big lead inb the 1st quarter, which was almost a sign of disrespect to the Wiz in a sense. Behind the back passes/no look dishes/quick unbalanced Js are simply ridiculous in that situation. Just hold the goddamn 15pt lead! :curse: 

And unfortunately for us, Jamison is the guy who killed us. That 4pt play when we were up by 6 was a crusher. Along with the 2 or 3 treys he hit. At that particular time I KNEW they were coming back to win it. 

Lastly, I think we didn't have the "luck" teams sometimes need to close out games. The pass by Lebron was great, but Arenas stripping around the ball from the weak side was huge. It could have been called a foul. If Andy has managed to hold on to it, he would have gotten the deuce and perhaps even the AND-1. I think we can all imagine what would have happened next. Game tied: whole different ballgame. Instead, we're slow to get back in transition and the wiz get the lead up to 5...ARgh!  

But the biggest call was the blocking foul on Hughes. Man o man, that could have easily been a charge...which in turn would have completely turned the momentum around. We could have won this with just a little more "luck". Better luck next time... :clown: 

How many misses did Lebron have around the basket?...6 or 7? I mean, he would have normally hit 50% of those 24 shots. He misses some easy layups and has a couple threes go in and out. He could have finished with 40 pts in a winning effort, had more of his shots gone in...especially that some of the misses could have been huge momentum switchers. (ex: the 3 to tie it up in the 4th)

IMO, we have to come out PISSED, but not overly excited. We have to keep our composure, but be aggressive and pound inside. Get some rebounds, bring in AV and Newbs to keep Butler and Jeffries on check. If I was MB, I'd send a message: Allow AV and Newbs to foul Butler and Jeffries hard once. 

Once again, Larry Hughes will have to keep doing a good job on Arenas, which he has been doing. It's Jamison and Butler that we need to stop.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I really think hands down we gave them the game more than they took it. They didnt shoot lights out, they didnt beat us heavily in any category that would make you believe the took it from us. 

We just missed alot of easy layups, and oh ya Gilberts 45 footer at the end of 1st quarter doesnt help when you look back at the whole thing, they went on a 6-0 run end the 1st quarter in the last 15 seconds. Once again we didnt finish the quarter strong we tossed the ball away with 5 seconds left.

Also when Big Z and Lebron both went to save the ball UNDER THEIR OWN BASKET!!!!! and gilbert got the loose ball scored an AND1, those are things you are taught in Junior High to never save it like that under your own basket.

Just so many stupid plays that didnt go our way, 
1) Lebrons missed fast break dunk
2) Gilbert 45 footer before the quarter ends
3) Saved it under our own basket
4) Not taking a timeout down 3 with under 10 seconds left
5) And what I think was bad, we for once didnt go to Drew Gooden enough, anyone who is having a night like that has to have the ball in there hands until they cool off. And he never cooled off
6) 4 point play by Jamison (how often does this happen NEVER)

Usually only 1 or 2 of those things happen in a single game, the gods of basketball just werent on our side tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

^ Basically we played like crap, didn't get breaks from the officials, and we were still in it, that's why I still think we'll win this series. But you never know which Cavs team will show up on the road that why losing homecourt sucks


----------



## hendrix2430

I can't wait for friday...  :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I met anderson varejao at a resturant last night. The pic of him and my friend is my avatar now. I couldnt get a pick with me becuase he was eating when i met him. fuzzing pic cus its a dark place


----------



## Pioneer10

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I met anderson varejao at a resturant last night. The pic of him and my friend is my avatar now. I couldnt get a pick with me becuase he was eating when i met him. fuzzing pic cus its a dark place


 Nice: he is one tall dude lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I met anderson varejao at a resturant last night. The pic of him and my friend is my avatar now. I couldnt get a pick with me becuase he was eating when i met him. fuzzing pic cus its a dark place


There not in Washington yet?


----------



## Morongk22

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> There not in Washington yet?


Really wouldnt be that much reason for them to get to DC any earlier than they need too. I'd rather practice in my own town, at my own gym than spend more time in a place with new/different distractions.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/28/2006 | JAMES FIRED UP*












> *JAMES FIRED UP*
> *Cavaliers star promises different performance in tonight’s Game 3*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* When LeBron James watches film and sees No. 23 make a mistake he usually loudly and profanely criticizes himself.
> 
> Stands to reason his living room wasn't a friendly place to be the past several days as he's repeatedly watched a DVD of the Cavaliers' Game 2 loss to the Washington Wizards. His study of perhaps his worst performance of the season -- 7-of-25 shooting with 10 turnovers -- left him defiant before heading to Washington for Game 3, which is tonight at the Verizon Center.
> 
> “I've watched the game over and over,'' James said after the Cavs' workout Thursday. “You'll see a different performance out of me. I'll be ready, I promise you.''
> 
> The last time James had such a bad night, in January at Golden State when he went 5-for-22 shooting for just 14 points, he came back with 51 points in the next game at the Utah Jazz. That type of result isn't expected, but if the Cavs are to realize the obvious goal of re-taking homecourt advantage by winning one of the next two games in Washington, he's got to be closer to the James of Game 1 when he had a triple double that included 32 points.
> 
> “It's how you react after a loss,'' James said. “I've had bad games before. I can't let it affect me being the leader of the team.''
> 
> James thought he kept making two general mistakes in the 89-84 loss: he didn't take what the Wizards were giving him and he didn't react to their defensive rotations. As a result, he was constantly bulling into bodies and throwing passes ripe to be plucked. He was hit with two offensive fouls, missed seven shots in the paint and became frustrated.
> 
> Nothing was more shocking than his missed dunk in transition, something never before seen since he entered the NBA.
> 
> “I had to rewind it four or five times and chuckle a little bit,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. “You may never see that again. It was just one of those games. Hopefully it doesn't carry over.''
> 
> Buoyed by their ability to limit James the last time out, it lends itself to reason that the Wizards will continue to be physical with him around the basket. With the Cavs ahead by 15 points in the first quarter Tuesday, Wizards center Brendan Haywood clotheslined James on a drive to the basket. A few moments later, the Wizards started an 18-0 run that changed the course of the game and they jostled James the rest of the way.
> 
> It has been suggested that Haywood's hit changed the course of the series, but James begs to differ.
> 
> “Roughhousing never has an affect on my game,'' he said. “I can play finesse, I can play physical. Whatever type of game it is, I'm up for it. It was a hard foul and it was a message they weren't going to let me get to the hole without contact. As far as how it was taken, I don't think it mattered.''
> 
> James wasn't the only one making promises Thursday. The Cavs swore to make Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who has scored a combined 19 points in the first two games, more of a factor in Game 3.
> 
> “It has been a struggle,'' Ilgauskas said. “They've been doubling me or sinking to the middle. I was never able to get any rhythm.''
> 
> Brown seemed more concerned with his team's mental focus heading into Game 3. Especially involving turnovers -- the Cavs allowed 26 points off 17 turnovers in the loss -- and composure in enemy territory.
> 
> But, as his is nature, he's staying upbeat.
> 
> “This is great for LeBron to go through, it is great for our team, it is good for me to go through this,'' Brown said. “So we can see how we respond to these challenges as we go through this run.''


----------



## JPSeraph

> If we get game 3 I think the series is ours.


Dangerous sentiment for a young team to hold. I still remember McGrady going up 3-1 on the Pistons in 2002-2003 and declaring that the Magic had them. 

Unless your team is really superior (e.g. Spurs over Kings), you can't say it's over until it's over. Remember, the Wizards came back from 0-2 against the Bulls last year.

We can't rest easy until the Cavs have won their fourth game in the series.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah it would be nice if Z and Lebron got going.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

> “I've watched the game over and over,'' James said after the Cavs' workout Thursday. “You'll see a different performance out of me. I'll be ready, I promise you.''


I like hearing this from Lebron. I want to see him play angry and aggressive all game long. 

The first road playoff game of his career! :clap:


----------



## quench23

I'll be ready, I promise you


Cant wait lebron, I cant wait.


----------



## futuristxen

I hope Lebron realizes he can destroy pretty much anyone the Wizards put on him in the post. Unless they put Etan Thomas or Haywood on him, he can blow up any of the perimeter players from the Wizards in the post. He just has to make point blank shots. I hope he goes down into the post early tonight. Because he's pretty much like having Shaq or Amare down on the block.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

GO CAVS!!! WE NEED THIS ONE :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Not many from the Wiz board are even worried about a lose tonight. And hate to say it fellas but i hope i I am wrong. They play great at home, while we are either really good or really bad. Lost 9 out our last 10 on the road if I am not mistaken. I just pray we have a Flip/Hughes/Zydrunas sighting tonight. Its gonna be a battle. But at the Q the Wiz were getting open 3 point looks and they werent falling, if they hit those shots tonight and the crowd goes wild, how will we respond to that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^That's why we need a marquee performance from Lebron. One of those games where he's on fire from deep and just all over the floor getting rebounds, pushing the ball, and passing. Get the crowd in awe and on their heels early. 

Rise to the occassion King James!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Almost game time kids, almost game time


----------



## TheGodfather

go Cavs...please win this one!its a must win game...hope Bron has a great game...hope larry and Z step up their game too,also the bench...we need a total team effort tonight!go Cavs...go King James!


----------



## quench23

I'm having a really good gut fealing tonight, even though we're on the road. 50+ from lebron is not out of the question, we shall see.


----------



## futuristxen

I also have a good feeling about this one. If we can lose at home then the Wizards can certainly lose at home too.

The Cavs have the gameplan to beat the Wizards, they just have to execute it.


----------



## notting_hill

The game opened up with Z's 4 points , not a single shot from Lebron in 3 three minutes.


----------



## quench23

Crappy start from the cavs


----------



## quench23

LOL at drew


----------



## quench23

GREAT D by snow there, lebron for the lay up


----------



## quench23

AND1 by hughes !!

looks like gilbert got it in the eye from larry there


----------



## notting_hill

First points of Lebron , good start from Butler.. We had already 5 turnovers.


----------



## futuristxen

I hate the NFL draft.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

If taking care of the ball was a big talk in the lockerroom I guess it wasnt stressed enough, terrible and sloppy start. And until Larry got the bucket I was abotu ready to say we look better with Flip out there, sometimes it doesnt look like Larry has the basketball IQ, taking shots 1 on 3 and not reconizing the situations. 

We just started out sloppy lucky for us so did the Wizards. I like that were going down low to Zydrunas but he doesnt have to shoot it every time, we can cut and move after putting it inside.

Rough came to start watching....


----------



## quench23

Z with 2 already =(


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

And once again, Larry proven my point. A 3/4th quarter pass, another turnover...


----------



## quench23

damn jared is good


----------



## remy23

Cleveland needs to bring in a shooter. Everything is too tightly packed out there for slashing.


----------



## notting_hill

Snow and Hughes have already 2 turnovers each  Seems problematic ....  Lebron to take control..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I really dont like Larry Hughes... You would think he was a 6'1 guard the way he finishes around the rim. Just plan weak.

Gets an offensive rebound and cant go back up with it knowing he will get blocked and makes his 3rd or 4th turnover already... he is really tough to watch as a fan right now... actually the cavaliers are tough to watch right now...


----------



## quench23

its pathetic how bad lebron's 1on 1 defense is, jamison just blew right by him.. pathetic... why did AV just take that fadeaway.


----------



## futuristxen

Man lots of timeouts early here.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Soooo... Its another one of those, Lebron just gonna let the game come to him kinda 1st quarters?

Well hopefully he doesnt take too long because Gilbert and Co. wont wait for him...


----------



## notting_hill

Time out for Us. Hope to get back with some good moves at the end of the 1st.


----------



## futuristxen

remy23 said:


> Cleveland needs to bring in a shooter. Everything is too tightly packed out there for slashing.


I agree. Damon Jones could turn this series. You need a gunner to open up the defense right now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> its pathetic how bad lebron's 1on 1 defense is, jamison just blew right by him.. pathetic... why did AV just take that fadeaway.


Whoelse has shown anything on the offensive end? He was brought in to create a spark as usual, so he took the ball hard to the basket and didnt finish. If thats AV/Bron/Henderson as long as we are taking it too the hoop.


----------



## quench23

Flagerant Foul?


----------



## quench23

wow the refs are giving some more BS calls...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> I agree. Damon Jones could turn this series. You need a gunner to open up the defense right now.


I think when the Wiz sub out Gilbert we need to bring in Damon maybe he can guard someone.


----------



## quench23

lol lebron splits the double team


----------



## quench23

washington can win 50+ easily next year, they play team basketball. cavs paly 1 on 1 with either lebron or larry.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

zone anyone?


----------



## futuristxen

Why did Marshall shoot that shot?


----------



## quench23

futuristxen said:


> Why did Marshall shoot that shot?



because hes donyell marshall. he thinks he should take every shot possible.


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> washington can win 50+ easily next year, they play team basketball. cavs paly 1 on 1 with either lebron or larry.


Umm....no. Just because they match up well with the Cavs doesn't mean they are going to suddenly become a 50 win team next year. Unfortunately for them, they don't play the rest of the league nearly as well as they do the Cavs.


----------



## quench23

sexy play there by james.


----------



## quench23

futuristxen said:


> Umm....no. Just because they match up well with the Cavs doesn't mean they are going to suddenly become a 50 win team next year. Unfortunately for them, they don't play the rest of the league nearly as well as they do the Cavs.


you'll see.


----------



## quench23

damon!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> Why did Marshall shoot that shot?


Typical Donyell, head fake the guy, he goes by you. Instead of taking it too the hope, he takes the shot with one foot over the line.

I knew the league would be waiting for AV to do anything, I guess Jamison has more pull than Lebron in this league, it was an equal foul and we get the Flag. foul....


----------



## quench23

how does lebron miss 9/10 ****ing open shots, the rim is twice as big as the ball yyet thatsnot enough for him... sad


----------



## quench23

now AV gets stuffed, nothing new


----------



## quench23

the dunk will count.


----------



## remy23

Cleveland trails 19-26 after the first. As poorly as Cleveland played, they are lucky they aren't double-digits but if they don't play better in the 2nd, they will be down double-digits.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron playing better today. Rest of the team needs to step up.


----------



## quench23

cavs have 1 assist.... and it came from donyell marshall on the last play of the Q, thats PATHETIC


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Quench are you a Cavaliers fan or what... because I dont mind listening to your post, but when its a play by play and your on everyone nutz when they do well and then your acting like they are the worst in the world every other post. It gets really old.

Lebron took a 20 footer with Jamison in front of him, you think he will hit that shot everytime?


----------



## quench23

I can offically say signing larry hughes was a mistake, i knew it from day 1 but no one belived me... damn i wish we had Mike redd right about now =(


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> I can offically say signing larry hughes was a mistake, i knew it from day 1 but no one belived me... damn i wish we had Mike redd right about now =(


Michael Redd can't play defense.


----------



## quench23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Lebron took a 20 footer with Jamison in front of him, you think he will hit that shot everytime?



Everytime? no , once in a wile yes. at least 5/10 times, but he never does.Yes i am a cavalier fan but the Cavs dont play team ball, its just lebron playing 1 vs 5... eric snow dribbles the clocl down to 10 secs, then tries to get past someone, he gets stripped, boom 2 pts on the break.


----------



## quench23

futuristxen said:


> Michael Redd can't play defense.





i'd rather have one of the best 3pt shooters then an ovverated defender in hughes who cant make a shot to save his life.


----------



## quench23

flip misses a wide open 3....


----------



## quench23

gilbert nailing those treys


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Quench were all watching the game, you dont have to point out every negitive... thanks...

Lebron hit one for you, are you happy>?


----------



## quench23

lol there you go lebron, there you go.


----------



## notting_hill

James stepping up ...


----------



## quench23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Quench were all watching the game, you dont have to point out every negitive... thanks...



are you sure about that? You have proof that every member/guest has ESPN or local cavaliers network and are watching the current game?


----------



## notting_hill

1/6 from the bench ... Come on guys , make that shoots.


----------



## quench23

amazing shot selection there by james, JAMES GETS SCHOOLED OMFG


----------



## quench23

Caron Butler With The Spectacular Move


----------



## notting_hill

I am not watching it  I am from Turkey , I had only the chance to watch game 1 . Following boxscore.


----------



## quench23

lmfao at Z .... wow...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Z you know how to dunk right?


----------



## futuristxen

It seems like it's harder to miss a shot like that than make it, by Z.


----------



## quench23

i dont think z can dunk guys, i mean what 7'3 guy can???


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

quench has been suspect as a cavs fan every since he's gotten here I don't know what to make of him


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> are you sure about that? You have proof that every member/guest has ESPN or local cavaliers network and are watching the current game?


Your play by play is not good... just let that aspect stick to the likes of Remy/B_B

Everyone that is posting on here is watching the game b/c we are posting along with you, we dont need to see Flip miss the shot and then see you ***** about it.


----------



## notting_hill

We need to stop Butler...


----------



## futuristxen

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> quench has been suspect as a cavs fan every since he's gotten here I don't know what to make of him


ha I was about to say the same thing. You're not sure if he's just a really disenfranchised bitter cleveland cavs fan, or if he's not a fan of the Cavs at all, but just has a Cavs avatar.


----------



## quench23

we need somoene to step up, be it drew, z , damon.. snow anyone. lebron is the only reason we're in teh game right now... I say we keep damon and dyell in the corners just like game 1, then have lebron drive and kick it out, seems everytime james drives he gets doubled obviously, and he can find that open guy, ... how about some pick and pops with damon... anything.


----------



## quench23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Your play by play is not good... just let that aspect stick to the likes of Remy/B_B
> 
> Everyone that is posting on here is watching the game b/c we are posting along with you, we dont need to see Flip miss the shot and then see you ***** about it.



cry more.


----------



## futuristxen

How about putting Alan Henderson in and taking a "sportsmanship foul" on Caron Butler? Just so he knows.


----------



## quench23

Imagine if we had a PG like Chris paul... man


----------



## remy23

Let's cut down on the infighting, guys. Stay united Cleveland faithful!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> we need somoene to step up, be it drew, z , damon.. snow anyone. lebron is the only reason we're in teh game right now... I say we keep damon and dyell in the corners just like game 1, then have lebron drive and kick it out, seems everytime james drives he gets doubled obviously, and he can find that open guy, ... how about some pick and pops with damon... anything.


Keep Damon in the corner just like game one... the same game he only played 2 minutes ???


----------



## quench23

futuristxen said:


> How about putting Alan Henderson in and taking a "sportsmanship foul" on Caron Butler? Just so he knows.


I agree


----------



## The MAMBA

Caron broke the ish out of James ankles. That was vicious. Good game from both sides, thus far.


----------



## quench23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Keep Damon in the corner just like game one... the same game he only played 2 minutes ???



Dyell was in the corner in game 1, so i said lets have him and damon in there ... comprehend much?


----------



## quench23

snow has something against james like someone here said before... he NEVER passes to him oin the break, he passed to ****ing damon jones... when he had lebron open running full speed... damon nails the 3 !


----------



## notting_hill

We would take the lead at the half... Believe it or not..


----------



## quench23

only 1 freethrow attempt by lebron james, whos amongst the league leaders at that category.

arenas heads to the lockerroom


----------



## quench23

they didnt give lebron the assist to Z when jhamison floped? wtf...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> snow has something against james like someone here said before... he NEVER passes to him oin the break, he passed to ****ing damon jones... when he had lebron open running full speed... damon nails the 3 !


Actually that was Flip who passed the ball to Damon, nothing to do with Snow because he is on the bench.


----------



## notting_hill

We need contribution from Murray , not missing those shots.


----------



## quench23

ah alright thx for correcting me, thought it was snow ^_^


----------



## futuristxen

Not sure I agree with sitting Damon right after he hit a 3.


----------



## TheGodfather

i think this quench23 guy is an impostor...i mean,i read his posts,i doubt his a real Cavs or Bron fan...


----------



## quench23

This "lets go out and hope they let us win" attitude pisses me off. Maybe a 1st round exit will do them good


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> Not sure I agree with sitting Damon right after he hit a 3.


We have to play Damon now, Gilbert went to the bench whats the point of putting Snow back in..


----------



## quench23

donyell just got Z his 3rd foul. awesome...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> This "lets go out and hope they let us win" attitude pisses me off. Maybe a 1st round exit will do them good


ya exactly play 82 games to do that... thats what Mike Brown and Ferry probably had in mind too


----------



## quench23

look at that ugly shot by james, im serious guys i dont mean to be a homer but honestly....


----------



## quench23

james and 1 =D


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Hughes has no purpose on the floor if he cant D up Daniels...


----------



## quench23

Wiz are just making everything 52%


----------



## TheGodfather

hey,quench23...stfu,its quite obvious that you're not a cavs/bron fan...you are a great pretender,a snake hater tryin to pretend as our ally...


----------



## quench23

NASTY dunk by drew.


----------



## quench23

TheGodfather said:


> hey,quench23...stfu,its quite obvious that you're not a cavs/bron fan...you are a great pretender,a snake hater tryin to pretend as our ally...


3

would i be wasting my time here if i wasnt?


----------



## quench23

3 points by our starting guards . 3


----------



## quench23

lay up by larry, hopefully this'll get him going..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> 3
> 
> would i be wasting my time here if i wasnt?


You didnt waste your time here the first 60 games...

Either way were not playing very well right now. Lebron and Snow gave each other that look...

And Mike Brown has that typical face mouth open with a thought in his head.."what do i do now?"


----------



## TheGodfather

> would i be wasting my time here if i wasnt?


certainly...haters can and will do such!


----------



## futuristxen

This game has no rhythm. It seems like the action stops ever couple of seconds.


----------



## quench23

This is exacly why I didnt want to play the WIz, we'd be killing the bulls or bucks right now 3-0


----------



## quench23

Tip Slam By James


----------



## quench23

James Again


----------



## quench23

Let The King James Era Begin.!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

The Indians are more exciting to watch than the Cavaliers...


----------



## quench23

^ you say that right after lebron gets 2 dunks in under 20 seconds? oh cmon man...


----------



## remy23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> The Indians are more exciting to watch than the Cavaliers...


The Indians are a lot of fun to watch. So that's not a diss to me.


----------



## quench23

only down by 8... hopefully hte cavs can comeback


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron is carrying our *** right now. Z needs to wake the **** up.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I am a big Indians fan, and i was being serious Boone with a big 2-out hit just a second ago.


----------



## notting_hill

58 - 50 at the half ... I think we can come back with Z dominating the paint and Hughes making those shots with Marshall 3.....


----------



## TheGodfather

> *Let The King James Era Begin.!!!!!!*


statements like these gives Bron haters ammos to bash real Bron fans...please,don't pretend to be a Bron fan kid...i know you are a snake hater by the way you post!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Not a bad half at all. Lebron is carrying us on his back (why couldn't' he play like this in game 2 and have his bad game tonight?)

I think we're in good shape. Everyone is shooting terrible and Washington is lights out, and the beneficiary of flagrant foul call type plays giving them 4 pt possessions.

A strong 3rd quarter and we'll be right there.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

The wizards are shooting a high percentage we have to get into them on the defensive end grab rebounds and start running. You can't really run with taking the ball out of the net like that.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Hopefully all our assitant coaches saw something this half we can work on. There are a few positives we turn the ball over like crazy and couldnt rebound the ball for a stretch. And were only down 8. Its a shame though, we will have to put great effort in on coming back and we all know Lebron will be going 48 minutes, just hope he saves enough in the tank. 

The bad things.. Lebron just looks pissed, not the usual Lebron with a smile and a chip on his shoulder with a pep in his step. But maybe we will see that zone that kinda worked in game 1 and see Damon back out on the floor to spread the floor for James.


----------



## quench23

lebron will carry the cavs to victory, Z will step it up, drew will get some offensive boards, larry will make some jumpers, these guys are all a big aspect of this team, if one of them is out of thei rgame it ruins our game plan... all they gotta do is wake up

PS. 

i want to apologize if im not posting quality posts right now or if im bashing the cavs/bron too much, Im just expecting way too much, after seeing lebron do so many things in the regular season ,and the cavs beat the elites of spurs and detroit, it just seems dumb that we were down 16 or 14 against the Wiz, im sorry once again and i hope you guys will realise that I really am a true cavs fan and hopefully we can all have some great years here at BBB.net ^_^

<3 qunech


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Not a bad half at all. Lebron is carrying us on his back (why couldn't' he play like this in game 2 and have his bad game tonight?)
> 
> I think we're in good shape. Everyone is shooting terrible and Washington is lights out, and the beneficiary of flagrant foul call type plays giving them 4 pt possessions.
> 
> A strong 3rd quarter and we'll be right there.


I agree if just one of the other step up we can come back. I dont see it being Zydrunas it just doesnt seem to be his series. I think it coule be flip/larry if they finally find his shot and how to finish at the basket.

Maybe DJ will help spread the floor in the 2nd half, he hit a big shot in the middle of the 2nd and Daniels goes by him on the other end and DJ goes to the bench.


----------



## remy23

Yeah, the fans and players alike just need to stay calm. 

OT: Reggie Bush will not be the #1 pick in the NFL Draft. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Hopefully we come out with more defensive intensity in the second half.

hopefully they'll start missing shots


----------



## futuristxen

remy23 said:


> OT: Reggie Bush will not be the #1 pick in the NFL Draft. What do you guys think about that?


I think it's funny. The Texans didn't take Young or Bush. If I were a Texans fan I'd be soooo pissed. Fortunately I'm not. So, ha...ha.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

remy23 said:


> Yeah, the fans and players alike just need to stay calm.
> 
> OT: Reggie Bush will not be the #1 pick in the NFL Draft. What do you guys think about that?


I could see him slipping to the Brownies.. :biggrin: 

But, I have no idea how you just dont take Bush, even with all the things being talked about him on ESPN right now, about agent buying a house for his family. He has the most hype coming out of college in along time, I would be pretty upset if i were a Texans fan. He would sell out stadiums, people just wanna see what he would be like. 

That pick at #2 just become a very popular pick..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Ok guys... Your Mike Brown... What do you think we will see different in this 2nd half... rotations? defensive matchups? zone/man? ... slow it down? ... or run with them? ... do we establish the inside with Z again like we started the game ?


----------



## TheGodfather

> i want to apologize if im not posting quality posts right now or if im bashing the cavs/bron too much, Im just expecting way too much, after seeing lebron do so many things in the regular season ,and the cavs beat the elites of spurs and detroit, it just seems dumb that we were down 16 or 14 against the Wiz, im sorry once again and i hope you guys will realise that I really am a true cavs fan and hopefully we can all have some great years here at BBB.net ^_^


are you stupid or are you stupid or what?why will you expect high heavens from the Cavs...dont you know or understand that this is the 1st in a long time that they're playing in the postseason?and don't you remember,that although from time to time they had beaten elite teams in the regular season,they also lost to some pretty mediocre teams...so dont act like as if you are shocked or what that they're down right now to Wiz on the road...also,as far as i know,Cavs are down 3-1 to Wiz in regular season...so please,if you are indeed a "true" Cavs/Bron fan...instead of posting some stupid things...better just give your all out support!

Go Cavs!Go King James!


----------



## remy23

I can't see Bush falling any further than #3. The draft should be interesting. People keep saying "We talked to him, he's a great kid, no character issues; we weren't scared off from Bush due to those stories.." Well, I dunno, something must have happened.


----------



## remy23

TheGodfather said:


> are you stupid or are you stupid or what?why will you expect high heavens from the Cavs...dont you know or understand that this is the 1st in a long time that they're playing in the postseason?and don't you remember,that although from time to time they had beaten elite teams in the regular season,they also lost to some pretty mediocre teams...so dont act like as if you are shocked or what that they're down right now to Wiz on the road...also,as far as i know,Cavs are down 3-1 to Wiz in regular season...so please,if you are indeed a "true" Cavs/Bron fan...instead of posting some stupid things...better just give your all out support!
> 
> Go Cavs!Go King James!


Let's let this drop. I know guys have to vent but let's be done with it now.


----------



## quench23

Start of the 3rd


----------



## quench23

TheGodfather said:


> are you stupid or are you stupid or what?why will you expect high heavens from the Cavs...dont you know or understand that this is the 1st in a long time that they're playing in the postseason?and don't you remember,that although from time to time they had beaten elite teams in the regular season,they also lost to some pretty mediocre teams...so dont act like as if you are shocked or what that they're down right now to Wiz on the road...also,as far as i know,Cavs are down 3-1 to Wiz in regular season...so please,if you are indeed a "true" Cavs/Bron fan...instead of posting some stupid things...better just give your all out support!
> 
> Go Cavs!Go King James!


.

SO i apologize and thats what you say? I hope your parents die in a ****ing car accident and you drown in tears.


----------



## TheGodfather

> Let's let this drop. I know guys have to vent but let's be done with it now


sorry if i got pissed with these pretender...its obvious he's not a Cavs/Bron fan like me,you and others here!he's a hater posting stuffs to fuel fellow haters to bash us Cavs/Bron fans!


----------



## quench23

Cmon drew get in front of your man, dont hit him on the side...


----------



## quench23

TheGodfather said:


> sorry if i got pissed with these pretender...its obvious he's not a Cavs/Bron fan like me,you and others here!he's a hater posting stuffs to fuel fellow haters to bash us Cavs/Bron fans!


pissed with these pretender? huh ?? english please

posting stuffs?? huh/? english please


----------



## quench23

I hope we never say this again :

drew with the behnd the back dribble, no look pass to snow, snow nails the 15 ofoter


----------



## quench23

snow pass to hughes with lebron open to the right, smart decision to get larry going( hopefully)
lebron looses the rebound out of bounds...


----------



## TheGodfather

> SO i apologize and thats what you say? I hope your parents die in a ****ing car accident and you drown in tears.


ei kid,dont ever say anythin to that nature when it comes to my fam coz il burn you in hell,*****!if you read the last part of my post...i said that if you are indeed a real cavs fan,just give your all out support instead of posting stupid things to fuel haters...dyo understand that?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

WOW... lebron was open... and larry traveled... we will take it... over the back on Jamison a no call


----------



## quench23

yeah, ill take anything at this point.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Well were coming out with alot of energy, hopefully we can maintain this and cut into this lead quick. Cant just keep trading baskets.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Larry really has no rythme...


----------



## quench23

hughes is out of controll... stop at the free throw line and feed your team mates trailing left ...


----------



## quench23

looked like hughes wrist/finger/hand was hurting there... jesus i hope hes ok


----------



## quench23

smart play there by snow


----------



## quench23

cavs ONLY DOWN 5!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> hughes is out of controll... stop at the free throw line and feed your team mates trailing left ...


agreed


----------



## quench23

STill wanna resign drew?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

come on Drew... find that game 2 mojo


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

That have to have been about 4.999 seconds on that inbounds...


----------



## quench23

larry takes the 3 with 20 seconds on the shot clock...


----------



## quench23

Woaa that move by lebron, it was like a 360 fadeaway to the side bank... looked really weird, it was as if he floated in teh air


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Big Z has really lost that 12 footer...


----------



## futuristxen

I hate playing uphill all night.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I really think we need more Damon in there.. it seems the Wiz just sag into the middle, we have no shooters in the game right now. Espially with Larry playing like this, I know this name might come as a surprice and I know Mike Brown would never think to do this. But if this was a regular season game I really think Sasha would have been in the game already..


----------



## quench23

cavs wiz 

Turnovers 10 11
Fast Break Pts 15 8
Biggest Lead 2 14
Unanswered Pts 2 0
Points in the Paint 38 28

10 more points in the paint, 7 more fast break points... now we just need to shoot a higher % and we got this


----------



## futuristxen

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I really think we need more Damon in there.. it seems the Wiz just sag into the middle, we have no shooters in the game right now. Espially with Larry playing like this, I know this name might come as a surprice and I know Mike Brown would never think to do this. But if this was a regular season game I really think Sasha would have been in the game already..


Excellent point. Plus defensively Sasha matches up well with Caron Butler.


----------



## quench23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I really think we need more Damon in there.. it seems the Wiz just sag into the middle, we have no shooters in the game right now. Espially with Larry playing like this, I know this name might come as a surprice and I know Mike Brown would never think to do this. But if this was a regular season game I really think Sasha would have been in the game already..


yeah damon would look nice out htere right now


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

futuristxen said:


> I hate playing uphill all night.


indeed


----------



## quench23

2 pt game, lebron slowly taking over


----------



## quench23

Sick Block By Haywood Holy **** At Hte Pass


----------



## remy23

James with one wicked pass.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Wowwwwwwww!!!


----------



## quench23

THat was THE best pass, iv EVER seen


----------



## futuristxen

that pass was stupid. Haha. just idiotic in its goodness.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Come on Cavaliers... get over that hump... down 1... go into Big Z


----------



## futuristxen

Larry can't finish for ****.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> Larry can't finish for ****.


4 low... lebron spread up top... marhsall for 3


----------



## remy23

Tie game after three quarters (71-71). It's 4th quarter time.


----------



## futuristxen

Tied going into the 3rd.

Let's steal this game!

James better bring it for the fourth. This is his time.


----------



## futuristxen

I'm thinking if we get a point guard like a Duhon or Rondo who defends, and we are able to move Hughes off the ball, we should create a ton of turnovers next season. Larry Hughes might have the best hands on the defensive end I've seen in awhile.


----------



## futuristxen

We can't get over the hump.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

damnit Marshall hit the shot... get over this hump put that pressure on them...


----------



## futuristxen

Wiz are going hit a 3 here in a second.


----------



## remy23

Nice to see Hughes finish down low.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Larry finished?


----------



## quench23

^ yeah!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Brenda's 5th!


----------



## futuristxen

I don't like the Cavs walking the ball up the floor. They are starting their offense at 16 instead of at 19, which limits our opportunity at getting a good shot.


----------



## quench23

arenas and 1.. damn


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Larry Hughes has no purpose on this floor... following gilbert around ....


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Does flip play basketball anymore?


----------



## quench23

The King Stroking It


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Donyell Marshall:

18min..... 0pts... 1reb...1ast

what purpose does he serve?


----------



## futuristxen

How is that not a goal tend? Z was shooting down at the hoop.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Looks like this is the unit you will see until 0:00


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Even though he wont, Damon has to see the floor. Eric Snow is playing some great defense. But its only Lebron and Lebron only... He needs help


----------



## futuristxen

Donyell 
:banghead:


----------



## futuristxen

Considering how small the Wizards are, why not slide James to the 4? And sub Marshall out for Damon Jones?


----------



## quench23

ugh...


----------



## quench23

Z fouls out


----------



## futuristxen

Why is Donyell thinking he's Magic Johnson? AGH! This team plays so dumb.

They got 50 wins on Lebron's will. But they really still don't know how to play in a cohesive unit.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Is Flip turning into what Seattle fans were all complaining about???

Just trying to get his, that was the dumbest shot, Hughes was hot and was spotting up on the other side and he takes the shot and hits the other side of the backboard.

And Gilbert goes straight to the hoop and Flip just steps aside and lets him shoot it, FOUL HIM HARD..

Damon anyone?


----------



## quench23

ahh damn that shot woulda gone in if it was like 5 inches to the right haha


----------



## CHKNWANG321

THis jump ball is very important


----------



## futuristxen

You have to get a score here.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

****
blocked shot


----------



## quench23

ahh **** lebron


----------



## quench23

ruffin with the tip..wowow


----------



## CHKNWANG321

and 1


----------



## quench23

And 1 By James Yeah Baby


----------



## futuristxen

Donyell got rejected by Arenas! That's pathetic.


----------



## The MAMBA

Come on Bron, make this free-throw.


----------



## quench23

lebron, you have my 100% support, i dont want anyone else but you taking this FT


----------



## quench23

ther eyou go baby


----------



## The MAMBA

Yes, Bron hit it.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

1 point game. We despretly need to stop gilbert. 

damn, andy with some sasha pavlovic type lateral movent


----------



## quench23

nice flop by arenas


----------



## quench23

Crazy Play


----------



## remy23

Marshall to the line. If he hit that 3, it would have been sweet.


----------



## futuristxen

Donyell better make these ****ing free throws. But we know he won't.


----------



## quench23

cmon donyell you got it big baby


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Tie game 50.8 left! 93-93


----------



## quench23

oh baby tie game 51 sec to go


----------



## futuristxen

Now Brown has got to come up with something defensively.


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> Donyell better make these ****ing free throws. But we know he won't.


Marshall to futuristxen: Don't doubt me, boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Gotta get the ball out of Arenas hands.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

This is the series right here!


----------



## remy23

Great defense by Flip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

Flip Is ****ing Clutch Rofl


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

YES! now we got to score


----------



## futuristxen

Flip! Flip! Flip!

Flip has made so many big plays in a Cavs jersey.


----------



## notting_hill

Come on James , Make that move...


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Flip Murray Is Clutch.

Have My Babies Flip, Be My Babies Daddy


----------



## The MAMBA

Lebron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23

Gilbert kills us again.


----------



## quench23

Waht Are The Chances Of That *no masked cursing please* Happening Wow


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

That play was so close!


----------



## futuristxen

Oh boy.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Dammit, why the **** do they not foul hard. Dont just let him get and1's. Foul him so he can only score from the ft line


----------



## futuristxen

Gotta go early in case you miss.


----------



## quench23

this is the play, which will be critizized / prazied for the rest of lebrons career. here we go


----------



## futuristxen

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Dammit, why the **** do they not foul hard. Dont just let him get and1's. Foul him so he can only score from the ft line


They thought they had drawn the charge.


----------



## quench23

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Dammit, why the **** do they not foul hard. Dont just let him get and1's. Foul him so he can only score from the ft line


lebron was tryign to take a charge. not his fault


----------



## The MAMBA

Here we go...

Bron better not pass it.

On a sidenote, my boy Smush Parker just gang tackled Tim Thomas's b1tch *** for messing with Luke Walton.


----------



## futuristxen

Should have been an AND1

That's a MAN'S SHOT.


----------



## quench23

Oh My God Cmon Defense Now Plz


----------



## CHKNWANG321

thats bull****


----------



## Dynasty Raider

How MANY times does LeBron have to be fouled ... damnit!!!!


----------



## notting_hill

Here is the Mr. Clutch, come on Gilbert make that basket if you can ...


----------



## The MAMBA

Bron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steez

futuristxen said:


> Should have been an AND1
> 
> That's a MAN'S SHOT.


No it shoulda been a travel...


----------



## futuristxen

2-1! Baby!

Caron Butler eat your ****ing heart out BOY!


----------



## The MAMBA

You can't hate on Butler though, he gave Bron the business quite a few times.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Whoooo I'm So Hype Right Now!!!


----------



## The MAMBA

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Whoooo I'm So Hype Right Now!!!


Go play some ball, then...


----------



## futuristxen

Steez said:


> No it shoulda been a travel...


Should have been a foul the last time Lebron went into Ruffin too. But the Cavs perseveared, even though the refs wanted to give the Wizards the game in the fourth(see how quickly they put the Wiz in the penalty).


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Thats awsome. That was a huge win.

Lebron really showed up big tonight, and that steal buy flip was huge


----------



## notting_hill

Here we have that ***** game. I love you James, I am proud of you whether it is important or not. You did not get me wrong . See who is LeBron , you all haters.....


----------



## futuristxen

The MAMBA said:


> You can't hate on Butler though, he gave Bron the business quite a few times.


You know how it is. People acting like someone is a Lebron or Kobe stopper, then they turn around and get lit up. Now hopefully Kobe can destroy the faux-VP tonight.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Damn ... that felt GOOD!!!

Are you W.I.T.N.E.S.S.I.N.G????


----------



## TheGodfather

Hell Yeah!Cavs Win!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Is that another broken record like a broken record? 

Does that count as a game winner I'm not sure...


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

LeBron does it for Akron, for Cleveland, for O-H-I-O!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Cleveland 97, Washington 96*


----------



## notting_hill

Dynasty Raider said:


> Damn ... that felt GOOD!!!
> 
> Are you W.I.T.N.E.S.S.I.N.G????


Yeah, we are all withnesses... :clap: :banana:


----------



## The MAMBA

futuristxen said:


> You know how it is. People acting like someone is a Lebron or Kobe stopper, then they turn around and get lit up. Now hopefully Kobe can destroy the faux-VP tonight.


Oh, I get what you mean.


----------



## The MAMBA

LeBron had quite a few HUGE buckets tonight...


----------



## TheGodfather

lets enjoy the win :cheers: ...then get ready for business come game 4,a must win game again!


----------



## The MAMBA

I'm pumped as well now, I need to play some ball.


----------



## futuristxen

Man, now we need to go in and take Game 4. Try and get this series closed out. The Wizards just had their heart broken, on Sunday you've got to put a boot in their brain.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I liked how LeBron played tonight. Those back to back dunks near the end of the half kept us in the game. The rest of the team was no where to be found in the first half. The second half they showed a little life but it was only in flashes Hughes hitting a big 3 down the stretch, Murray getting a key steal. What hurt us alot in the 4th was them getting to the penalty so early in the quarter and no one could stop Gilbert. Big Z fouling out didn't hurt us that much only thing we miss with him off the court is consistent rebounding and size in the middle. I was dissapointed when Damon Jones was taken out of the game after he hit that 3 with confidence. I felt he should've gotten at least 3 or 4 more looks from 3. Donyell still hasn't showed up since game one even though he did hit 2 free throws down the stretch. I felt he shouldn't have rushed that 3 ball at that point in the game... Ahh well good win I just hope the supporting cast has a better showing in game 4 it is pivotal.


----------



## TheGodfather

yeah right...winning game 4 is as good as series is over!a must win!Go Cavs Go Bron!


----------



## MJG

James was pretty darn great tonight. Basically played by himself against the entire Wizards team, and won.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

my adreniline is still pumping. woot woot


----------



## futuristxen

If they lose game four it undoes this. They have to really come out focused Sunday. The Wizards are too confident a bunch to let back in the series.


----------



## LightsOutShooter

futuristxen said:


> Should have been a foul the last time Lebron went into Ruffin too. But the Cavs perseveared, even though the refs wanted to give the Wizards the game in the fourth(see how quickly they put the Wiz in the penalty).


Wow, are you serious? Lebron took 4 steps on that last bucket. The drop step, which is two, and then two more steps to get past Daniels. That is traveling, and the referees acted like it didn't happen. I have a pet peeve for referees not doing their jobs in close games, and they definitely took a blind eye to that obvious infraction on the rules.


----------



## Nutritionals

lol, well the play before was a charge on Gilbert


----------



## futuristxen

LightsOutShooter said:


> Wow, are you serious? Lebron took 4 steps on that last bucket. The drop step, which is two, and then two more steps to get past Daniels. That is traveling, and the referees acted like it didn't happen. I have a pet peeve for referees not doing their jobs in close games, and they definitely took a blind eye to that obvious infraction on the rules.


Well that's what happens when you rely on the refs to win you games. The Wiz should have never let it get to that point. The Cavs played terribly.


----------



## Big Mike

Nutritionals said:


> lol, well the play before was a charge on Gilbert



Since none of the Caves defenders were set when Arenas made the play to the basket who accually drawed the foul.


----------



## futuristxen

That flop earlier by Arenas was pretty pathetic. Where he came out and dove into Andy's nutsack head first. And then fell to the floor. That should have been a turnover on Arenas, not two shots.


----------



## The MAMBA

futuristxen said:


> That flop earlier by Arenas was pretty pathetic. Where he came out and dove into Andy's nutsack head first. And then fell to the floor. That should have been a turnover on Arenas, not two shots.


True.


----------



## The MAMBA

I feel so bad for Houston Texan fans... GM should be fired.


----------



## cima

TheGodfather said:


> yeah right...winning game 4 is as good as series is over!a must win!Go Cavs Go Bron!


Tell that to T-Mac.


----------



## The MAMBA

CiMa said:


> Tell that to T-Mac.


T-Mac has a lazy eye that thinks it can tell the future. Don't con't T-Mac in the same breath as The King. :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

LightsOutShooter said:


> Wow, are you serious? Lebron took 4 steps on that last bucket. The drop step, which is two, and then two more steps to get past Daniels. That is traveling, and the referees acted like it didn't happen. I have a pet peeve for referees not doing their jobs in close games, and they definitely took a blind eye to that obvious infraction on the rules.


 Arenas flopped and got a call.
Z had a shot "blocked" shot that was clearly a goal tend.

The Last game 2 of Lebron's "charges" were clearly blocks.

Bad calls go both ways. Looking at the replay of that last Lebron shot it was close to a travel but it's not as clear cut as people are making it out to be


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man I went out, came back and watched the 4th quarter (TIVO) and OH MAN WAS THAT A SWEET FINISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

King James making a name for himself! I'm literally speechless


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

By the way to add what Future was saying earlier in this thread, I don't want to hear any crying from Wiz fans about that game winner by Lebron (yes he did the hop step and up and under, but they didn't call the and-1 either)

AND the entire 4th quarter the Wizards were parading to the FT line like crazy. It was ridiculous, at one point there were 3 straight fouls called on one possession! Arenas dribbles around and throws his arms up = automatic foul. He was out of control a bunch of times and got EVERY call.

Hughes stepped up big time in that stretch with the game in the balance. Watching him do that gives me hope for our duo in the future, they are starting to develop chemistry.


----------



## LightsOutShooter

Pioneer10 said:


> Bad calls go both ways. Looking at the replay of that last Lebron shot it was close to a travel but it's not as clear cut as people are making it out to be


It was definitely as clear a travel as it can get. When you jump step, you can't take any more steps, you've already taken two. Usually, players jump step, then jump towards the hoop and shoot a floater or dunk. They never come back down with the ball, because that would be traveling, or they never take more steps. 

Not only did Lebron do none of that, he didn't even dribble when he took the extra two steps. That is four steps, it was so blatant. I've noticed Lebron's penchant for traveling since the Olympics, when the international referees called him for it frequently when he drove to the hoop. 

I'm not going to harp on it though, what's done is done. I'll be looking forward to Game 4.


----------



## remy23

LightsOutShooter said:


> It was definitely as clear a travel as it can get. When you jump step, you can't take any more steps, you've already taken two. Usually, players jump step, then jump towards the hoop and shoot a floater or dunk. They never come back down with the ball, because that would be traveling, or they never take more steps.
> 
> Not only did Lebron do none of that, he didn't even dribble when he took the extra two steps. That is four steps, it was so blatant. I've noticed Lebron's penchant for traveling since the Olympics, when the international referees called him for it frequently when he drove to the hoop.
> 
> I'm not going to harp on it though, what's done is done. I'll be looking forward to Game 4.


I counted 3 steps. This 4 step business, I'd like somebody to post a slow moving gif file to settle this once and for all. Otherwise, mere words going back and forth won't prove constructive. A step was missed and an obvious foul was missed - consider it even. Or maybe not even, considering the stretch towards the end of the game was questionable (not just the last play).


----------



## SuperMascotRocky

One of the worst travels i've seen in my entire life. But the refs can't start calling them now. The NBA needs to change the rules and call travels. The players will stop doing it, they didn't travel in college but learned how to their rookie years. They can unlearn it. I hate to see a great ending tarnished because of a travel. It was an impessive lay-up but should have been called even giving the King 3 steps.


----------



## remy23

The more I look at the play, you could argue about a foul occurring as LeBron dribbled down the lane (hand check and/or two hands on a player), before the walk occurred and then an additional foul as LeBron was shooting. So if the play possibly contained two fouls in addition to the walk, and one of those fouls occurring before the walk, then what exactly should have been called? Either the no-call that wound up taking place or LeBron going to the line to shoot two. Since people wouldn't want foul shots determining a game, they swallowed the whistle and let the guys play.


----------



## futuristxen

Step of God maybe?


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah again people are playing up that play way too much just like they do all "clutch" plays. Lebron IMO got fouled before and after the walk. Things even out as Arenas flopped his way too 2 blocking fouls which were either a charge or non call.. The Wiz had more then there fair share of questionable or downright wrong calls go there way.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

All I know is our neighboors had a huge party last night. I sat and watched the Cavaliers game the whole time posting, and then as soon as a get a beer and come back the Cavs go on alittle run while i sit on the floor. So i never went back to posting because I didnt want to change my luck, so instead of going to the party I sat on the floor the same way for the last 5 minutes without moving so I didnt jinx the Cavaliers, you should all thank me for the win. hahahaha

That was a great start to a great night, I cant believe we came back. Larry down the stretch was HUGE.

And for all the bashing I did on Flip, he came up with a big steal. Alot of positives because Lebron basically had no help all game long, and we still pull it out trailing the whole game.

If he gets a side-kick for game 4 we could finish this series off in Cleveland.


----------



## LightsOutShooter

remy23 said:


> The more I look at the play, you could argue about a foul occurring as LeBron dribbled down the lane (hand check and/or two hands on a player), before the walk occurred and then an additional foul as LeBron was shooting. So if the play possibly contained two fouls in addition to the walk, and one of those fouls occurring before the walk, then what exactly should have been called? Either the no-call that wound up taking place or LeBron going to the line to shoot two. Since people wouldn't want foul shots determining a game, they swallowed the whistle and let the guys play.


You can't even see Daniels put any hands on Lebron because Lebron is blocking the camera view of Daniels in on replay, and you only get Daniels back in the other. By the way, since when are hand-checks called in the playoffs??? I've seen that replay like 10 times since the game, and I've yet to notice any handchecking. 

Letting the guys play usually pertains to fouls in the closing seconds of the game. That is fine. Traveling, or double dribble, or other obvious infractions that players learned not to perform in elementary school are not fine. 

Someone said Gilbert should've been called for a charge aganist Lebron on his last lay-up. If you watch the replay carefully, Lebron tried to take the charge too late. He was still moving into place while Arenas was already in the act of shooting. That will never get called, playoffs or not.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Last night after watching this game, I was on Cloud NIne --- just an awesome win. And, I'm so happy for LeBron because he carries so much on his shoulders --- but, so far he seems to be able to handle it all. Although, I worry about his fingernails/fingers . He may not have enough skin to last thru the Finals.

Then ... I watched the Kings/Spurs ... another awesome game.

These two games have been the BEST in ROUND ONE. For my money, if the NBA IS rigging games they need to pay attention to these teams. No fixing necessary --- THESE ARE MEN!!!!

Just how much draw power would LBJ vs Artest have? (Man against the King). I think that would be a major draw. EVERYONE knows LBJ and EVERYONE knows about the BRAWL.

(Now, don't think I've given up on my team --- Clippers ---, I just don't have any faith in Dumb Leavy. He will cost the Clippers their chance)


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/29/2006 | Articles*












> *LeBron true to his word*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Promise made, promise kept.
> 
> How often does that occur inside the Beltway?
> 
> LeBron James vowed to play better Friday night after a poor effort Tuesday against the Washington Wizards. He delivered in epic fashion at a stunned Verizon Center.
> 
> James scored 41 points and hit the game-winning basket with 5.7 seconds remaining to lift the Cavaliers to a 97-96 victory in Game 3 of this Eastern Conference playoff series. His heroics allowed the Cavs to take a 2-1 lead in the best-of-seven series, which resumes Sunday in Washington.
> 
> How is that for rebounding from one of his poorest outings as a third-year pro?
> 
> The 21-year-old James carried the Cavaliers to an improbable win. They had led for just 55 seconds in the game until James drove the basket, double-clutched and somehow converted a short shot as he was being hit by Wizards forward Michael Ruffin.
> 
> It silenced the crowd of 20,173 fans and again muted critics who say the kid is not clutch when it counts. It was the kind of play James' hero, Michael Jordan -- the lithe star of the Chicago Bulls, not the puffy reincarnation with the Wizards -- made routine.
> 
> James spent the entire fourth quarter dueling Wizards star Gilbert Arenas (34 points) and getting the better of his counterpart in the end. Arenas, who scored 17 fourth-quarter points, had a chance to win it, but his jump shot caromed off the rim.
> 
> Cavaliers teammates mobbed James, who tallied 14 points of his own in the frantic fourth.
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Promise made, promise kept.
> 
> "I said I wouldn't have two bad games in a row,'' James said. "... Me being the kind of player I am, I had to counter-attack, and I was able to do that.''
> 
> James endured two days of scrutiny as his Game 2 performance was dissected. Never mind that he recorded a triple-double in his first playoff game.
> 
> Some wondered if his game could withstand the physical nature of the postseason. A Washington Times columnist opined that James "let his inner wimp show'' after absorbing two hard fouls in the first quarter of Tuesday's loss.
> 
> James was 7-of-25 shooting Tuesday. His performance had as much turnover as the Bush administration. He finished with an NBA playoff recording-tying 10 turnovers.
> 
> James studied film for two days. He spotted things he could correct: taking what the defense gave him and doing a better job reading the Wizards' defensive rotation.
> 
> "You'll see a different performance out of me,'' James said Thursday. "I'll be ready, I promise you.''
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Promise made, promise kept.
> 
> James started slowly. He committed a turnover on his first touch. He went scoreless the first six minutes.
> 
> Then he started to heat up. He drove to the basket relentlessly. Anyone who expected him to be tentative in the lane was sorely disappointed.
> 
> He initiated contact, launching his 6-foot-8, 240-pound frame into the Wizards.
> 
> On several occasions he was seen intentionally bumping Wizards after shots.
> 
> Oh, James got help. Zydrunas Ilgauskas played his best game of the series with 15 points and eight rebounds. Larry Hughes, hampered by a balky middle finger on his shooting hand, contributed 16 points.
> 
> But James was the best player on the court this night. He scored 22 first-half points to help the Cavs cut into a 14-point Wizards lead.
> 
> He made an amazing diagonal pass to Ilgauskas to tie it at 67-67 in the third. In the fourth quarter, he hit 2-of-3 3-point baskets. OK, so it wasn't Joe Namath guaranteeing a Super Bowl win or Mark Messier notching a hat trick after vowing his team would avoid playoff elimination in 1994.
> 
> What James orchestrated Friday night, however, was pretty special.
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Promise made, promise kept.





> *James takes lane to gain 2-1 advantage*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* There's a long history of thieves in Washington. And now you can include the Cavaliers.
> 
> With the tide and the breaks seemingly going against them in a long, hard night at the Verizon Center, the Cavs and their superstar miraculously persevered. Thanks to yet another record-setting performance and yet another game-winning shot, LeBron James willed his team to the upper hand in an intense series with the Washington Wizards.
> 
> James' off-balance, fall-away, hanging bank shot with 5.7 seconds left proved to be the difference in a heart-pounding, 97-96 win. With that mentally and physically clutch effort, the Cavs recaptured the homecourt advantage and claimed a 2-1 series edge. Game 4 is 7:30 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> James' 41 points set an NBA record for most by a player in his first road playoff game and capped a thrilling duel of play-making between James and Wizards star Gilbert Arenas. Arenas, who had 34 points, missed his attempt to answer when his wide-open 3-pointer just before the final horn rimmed out.
> 
> The Cavs trailed in 46 of the game's first 47 minutes and were down by 14 points in the first half. But despite getting spotty help from his teammates, James kept them in it by going 16-of-28 from the floor. Nothing, though, compared with his final shot.
> 
> Being guarded by Jared Jeffries, James ran a side pick-and-roll with Larry Hughes, who was being covered by Antonio Daniels. Daniels and Jeffries switched and James attacked. He faked a jumper and got Daniels off his feet, then went around him and jumped.
> 
> Michael Ruffin seemed to save the day when he blocked James' view and angle and stopped him from shooting with long arms and contact.
> 
> James started falling back to the court but on his way down lobbed the ball over Ruffin's fingers and off the glass.
> 
> "I didn't want to force a jump shot. I wanted to go into the paint,'' James said. "I was able to get (Daniels) off his feet and take the contact. It was a good play.''
> 
> It was James' third game-winning shot in the last month, but the stakes and challenge made this the biggest. Only moments before, he had taken a risk that could have cost the Cavs the game.
> 
> The Cavs went ahead with 30 seconds left on another impressive James driving layup in which he lost the ball in mid-air and then landed and went back up.
> 
> Then James tried to get it done on the defensive end by taking a charging foul. Arenas had spun free, and James set up outside the no-charge zone. The two collided, and the ball went in the basket. The officials called it a blocking foul on James. Arenas made the free throw to give the Wizards a 96-95 lead.
> 
> "That was a tough call, I don't take many charges and I took a big blow on that one,'' James said.
> 
> "It was over and done with, we still had a chance to win the game.''
> 
> It was not an unfamiliar situation for the Cavs, who have won numerous close games down the stretch. The Cavs are 14-2 in the last 16 games decided by four points or less.
> 
> None of it would have been possible, though, without a strong defensive effort in the third quarter. After letting the Wizards shoot 65 percent in the second quarter, the Cavs held them to just 13 points in the third. It enabled a run to tie the score heading to the fourth.
> 
> Hughes had 16 points but was just 6-of-15 shooting. Zydrunas Ilgauskas had 15 points but was just 4-of-12 from the floor and fouled out with five minutes to play. Bench leaders Donyell Marshall and Flip Murray were a combined 2-of-14 for six points.
> 
> But the Cavs limited their turnovers -- just five over the last three quarters -- and got on James' back.
> 
> The Wizards blocked 12 shots and had their "Big Three'' going as Caron Butler supported Arenas with 20 points, and Antawn Jamison had 14. But they couldn't stop James.
> 
> "I had some unfortunate plays earlier in the season when I didn't capitalize. It made me a stronger player,'' James said.
> 
> "It paid off today.''





> *Cavs, James put pedal to mettle*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Fans will be talking about how LeBron James carried the Cavaliers to a stunning 97-96 victory Friday night in Washington, giving them a huge 2-1 lead in the first-round playoff series.
> 
> Which he did.
> 
> But what must be noticed is the Cavs' toughness and composure in a screaming, sold-out Verizon Center, where 20,173 fans were pleading and pushing the hometown Wizards.
> 
> Yes the Cavaliers won a playoff road game, something more than a few fans probably thought was impossible after Tuesday's dismal 89-84 loss to these same Wizards at Quicken Loans Arena. If history means anything, the Cavs find themselves in excellent position as the team that wins Game 3 of a best-of-seven series tied at 1-1 goes on to win 73 percent of the time.
> 
> We saw James set a record for the most points scored by a player in his first road playoff game -- 41. The record was 40 by David Thompson and Kelly Tripucka.
> 
> We saw the Cavaliers regain the advantage in this series, thanks to some determined defense, holding a very potent Wizards team to only 38 points in the second half.
> 
> We saw more greatness from James, who promised to bounce back from his 7-of-25 shooting in Game 2.
> 
> But let's do more than look at the last basket of Game 3. More than seeing James drive past Jared Jeffries...
> 
> And past Antonio Daniels...
> 
> And right into 6-foot-8, 250-pound Michael Ruffin, James bouncing off him and somehow softly putting the ball off the glass and into the net for what became the game-winning basket with 5.7 seconds left.
> 
> Yes, that was the exclamation point on this night for the Cavaliers.
> 
> But it came only 18 seconds after Washington's Gilbert Arenas drove to the basket, crashing into James.
> 
> The Cavs' star clearly had the correct defensive position, and Arenas should have been whistled for a charging foul. Instead, James was nailed with a personal, and Arenas made a layup and a free throw for a three-point play and a 96-95 Washington lead with 23.4 seconds left.
> 
> This is where the Cavaliers and James showed their grit. It's where a playoff series might be decided. It's when the 21-year-old James realized that it made no sense to scream at officials. Rather, he knew that there was one more chance to win the game.
> 
> Which he did.
> 
> In fact, James scored eight of the Cavs' last 10 points.
> 
> James had to carry too much of the load this night. He did get some help from Larry Hughes (16 points) and Zydrunas Ilgauskas (15 points, eight rebounds).
> 
> The Cavs' bench players supplied little, though. In 58 minutes, the reserves accounted for 13 points on 5-of-19 shooting.
> 
> Donyell Marshall had 19 points in the playoff opener, the 97-86 romp in Cleveland. Since then, Washington has taken away his favorite shot -- the 3-pointer from the corner.
> 
> In Game 2, Marshall scored three points in 16 invisible minutes, as the 6-foot-9 forward didn't have a single rebound.
> 
> It was more of the same Friday night.
> 
> Marshall seemed to wander around the top of the key, then stand and watch as shots were missed.
> 
> But Marshall came alive in the final minute. He made a key block on a Ruffin layup. On the other end of the court, he rebounded his own missed shot, drew a foul, then made both free throws.
> 
> In 29 minutes, Marshall shot 1-of-8 for four points and four rebounds. The Cavs will need him to improve, because starting power forward Drew Gooden (eight points, eight rebounds) is playing with a painful left groin pull. He injured it in the second-to-last game of the regular season. During some timeouts, he is flat on his back, legs being stretched by a trainer. You can see his left leg heavily taped.
> 
> Flip Murray had a frustrating night (1-of-6 shooting, two points), but he made a key steal in the final minute. So even Marshall and Murray -- two guys struggling -- came through to help the Cavs ambush Washington.
> 
> But in the end, it came down to James. And again, he delivered.


----------

